# If Mad Max owned a Spaceliner....



## BrentP (Dec 10, 2012)

...this is what he'd be riding.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 10, 2012)

there's no blower


----------



## BrentP (Dec 10, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> there's no blower




But I bet it smokes a lot.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thats just wrong...sacrilegious.  He must have an identity  issue.
To each his own

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

